

Scoble: Twitter etc are the next email - farmer
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/118/the-next-email.html?partner=rss

======
henning
god i'm fucking sick of people who claim they have a crystal ball, especially
when they don't write code.

no file extensions, no privacy/crypto, no room to actually develop an idea,
doesn't plug and play with other services (web apps like highrise, scripts
that process mbox files, cellphones, ...). yeah, it's an email killer alright.
especially when you go to send a message and you're greeted by a LOLcat that
says you can't do what you want to do because they're dumbasses who don't know
how to make a rapidly growing service scale.

------
bmaier
Personally, I don't think anything will truly replace email (at least not for
many many years). Twitter is a nice fringe communication tool but simply that.
Hopefully what Twitter and the new communication apps will contribute to is a
reduction in the number of pointless short emails I get. Perhaps the article
should be titled, Twitter is the new IM.

~~~
ashu
Absolutely. Twitter is _asynchronous_ IM.

------
alex_c
Given how much noise Twitter generates in the Valley ecosystem, I was
surprised to find out it only has something like 300-400K users (I can't find
a reference right now, please correct me if I'm wrong - Compete seems to
support that number though).

To me Twitter is the perfect example of the echo chamber.

------
Alex3917
Anecdotally, Scoble once linked to a blog post of mine in his twitter linkblog
and I think I got only two or three clickthroughs from it. So even though he
may have 4000 users, measuring the value of a twitter follower is very
different from measuring the value of a pageview. What exactly does it mean
for one person to have more digital presence than another? What exactly is
that worth? It seems like it will take a few years for these questions to get
fully worked out.

------
nickb
Nonsense!

------
extantproject
Twitter is the next distraction.

------
mynameishere
business memoranda:email::twaddle:twitter

